# Deep Alloy Refurb



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Had an incident where some one pulled over into my lane and forced me into a curb which I couldn't see due to a build of water.

I thought I'd share with everyone the process I used.(p.s I am no way near a pro, I just enjoy learning new skills)

So jacked the car up and removed the wheel










Cleaned it up using Smart wheels and ironout. Dried it and took it inside. I then used IPA wipes to get as clean surface as possible not sure if this was needed but I wanted to take extra precaution.

Here was the result










Decided to take the job on myself, probably the 3rd time I've refurbished an alloy.

Started off with 200 grade sanding paper as the edges were extremely rugged and the edge of the rim was near non existent. The force of the impact had compressed the alloy creating a large bump which needed sanding back.










Then moved on to 1200 grade wet and dry to finesse the edges.










I then applied body filler with a hardener, this was the hardest bit as I had to rebuild the edge of the rim and the curves at the top of the spokes as the scratches were quite deep, more like gouges.










Sanded that back and repeated multiple times till I was happy.










I then taped up the alloy and places cardboard between the tyre and the alloy to prevent spraying the tyre.

I don't have any pictures of the primer shot but I primed the alloy. Left it to dry. Applied two coats of gloss black leaving it to dry 20
Minutes between each coat. And then applied a clear lacquer.










I was astonished with the end result as you cannot tell where it has been resprayed.



















Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Very well done mate looks good !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This should be in a How To guide, brilliant effort Jacob :thumb:


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Good job fella.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Jacob,

Firstly let me say that is an excellent finish you have achieved. almost impossible from the photo's to tell where the damage was.

Having said that, in write up you said about the area being distorted by the impact and mentioned a "bump"? Is the wheel still safe? also is there any damage, effect on the suspension, radius arms etc?

Thanks for sharing though, Like I said an excellent fix, quality finish, and I do have a loving soft spot for the TT :argie: Had a convertible myself before the S4 :thumb:

Ben


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

You could have done it with out any filler,just 80,180,320,500.alloy is really soft so you can take the curbing right out......for what you had left before you filled it it was nearly gone


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice little read and good to know people are out there still using a little ingenuity


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

SBM said:


> Hi Jacob,
> 
> Firstly let me say that is an excellent finish you have achieved. almost impossible from the photo's to tell where the damage was.
> 
> ...


Hi Ben thanks for the kind comments. The alloy is fine good old German alloys I guess it took me most of the day trying to return to alloy to it's original shape. There is no other damage to the car thankfully but I guess only time will tell how well the alloy will hold up.



toddy23 said:


> You could have done it with out any filler,just 80,180,320,500.alloy is really soft so you can take the curbing right out......for what you had left before you filled it it was nearly gone


I don't think the pictures did it justice to be honest. Fixing that without filler would
Have been near impossible as the surround edge had huge cuts taken out of it in the initial impact spot. Sanding it without filler would have left an uneven surface and the gradient would have been lower on that part of the alloy as opposed to the rest of it.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

did u laquer wheel after or have just finished with paint


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the write up shows what can be achieved as a superb job done going by the pics.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

chippy30 said:


> did u laquer wheel after or have just finished with paint


Yes I did mention in the write up. Just applied a clear lacquer to finish it off.



TonyH38 said:


> Thank you for the write up shows what can be achieved as a superb job done going by the pics.


Thanks very much really appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Good job 

Did you do all the sanding by hand?? 

Also, did you just paint the area you repaired?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Good job
> 
> Did you do all the sanding by hand??
> 
> Also, did you just paint the area you repaired?


Yes all the sanding was done by hand. Don't have the access to other equipment and felt it gives a more precise finish. Only the damages area was painted and there was no sign of overspray


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like a nice way to spend a morning fella, good stuff:thumb:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Top job mate


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good effort mate it looks like new 

Sutty.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Looks like a nice way to spend a morning fella, good stuff:thumb:


Cheers Chris would much rather have given the car a clean as it's in a dirty state!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

stunning stuff mate, i feel inspired to have a go myself................perhaps not, not got the skills like you! well done.


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

Wheel safety , I remember seeing a kerbed wheel in the workshop of BMW dealers thinking that would be handy as spare, the fitter said they angle grind a groove in them, so nobody can use them again, purely out of safety ?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Well 2 days on and it's held up fine couldn't be happier saved myself £50


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Like this thread currenrly bidding on a set of lots at bargin of price, but only this is they've see. A Good amount of kerbs so lots of scratches ect but not in a rush to get them on the car so will just do one at a time, cheers for putting this thread up mate


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

ColinEhm1 said:


> Like this thread currenrly bidding on a set of lots at bargin of price, but only this is they've see. A Good amount of kerbs so lots of scratches ect but not in a rush to get them on the car so will just do one at a time, cheers for putting this thread up mate


Cheers pal and good on you. It's worth giving it a go materials only cost me £15 at a push and you'll easily get your money's worth.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hats off to you, looks a fine job.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

boysiehall said:


> Wheel safety , I remember seeing a kerbed wheel in the workshop of BMW dealers thinking that would be handy as spare, the fitter said they angle grind a groove in them, so nobody can use them again, purely out of safety ?


Pretty sure that'll be so that nobody can sell them out the back of the workshop...seen some seriously horrific damage to rare wheels that's made it cost effective to spend the money repairing them and they are absolutely fine once done. Kerbing is minor but even cracks etc can be repaired with the right skills, and repaired safely at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Where's the pics?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Where's the pics?


What pics are they fella?


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

you`ve done a cracking job on those, my missus has done curbed hers so may have a go


----------

